# killer application



## Count Baltar (Feb 8, 2012)

Εξήγηση εδώ. Μας αρέσει η απόδοση "φονική εφαρμογή"; Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, μήπως υπάρχει ήδη απόδοση, την οποία αδυνατώ να ανακαλύψω (ψέματα, έχω βρει κάπου τη "βασική εφαρμογή");


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Η _βασική εφαρμογή_ ακούγεται πιο πολύ σαν _core app_, παρά _killer_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2012)

εφαρμογή που σκοτώνει


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Να προτείνω να το πεις (πρόγραμμα / λογισμικό / εφαρμογή) *με καταλυτική επίδραση*; (Σαν επεξήγηση έστω, μετά τα αιμοβόρικα.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Εγώ θα πρότεινα "σαρωτική εφαρμογή" αν δεν είχε αποδοθεί, ηλιθιωδώς, το scanner ως σαρωτής. Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα, προτιμώ το "_εφαρμογή καταλύτης_".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2012)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά ας ρίξω και την κυρίαρχη εφαρμογή στο τραπέζι:

_Το Photoshop είναι η *κυρίαρχη εφαρμογή* επεξεργασίας γραφικών και φωτογραφιών [...]
Με πάνω από 5 εκατομμύρια χρήστες, το «Instagram» είναι η *κυρίαρχη εφαρμογή* για να μοιράζεσαι φωτογραφίες [...]
Γραμμένος σε Perl, ο Bugzilla είναι πια η *κυρίαρχη εφαρμογή* παρακολούθησης σφαλμάτων [...]_

κλπ


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2012)

_εφαρμογή-καταπέλτης_ (έχει το φονικό κατιτίς του, έχει και την εσσάνς της προώθησης!)


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 8, 2012)

Παρατήρηση: το σίγουρο είναι ότι το "φονική εφαρμογή" δεν σας αρέσει. 

Πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Το "φονική εφαρμογή" δεν αποδίδει την έννοια του πράγματος. Πιο πολύ για τίτλος B-movie θρίλερ κάνει (ταινία που υπάρχει, παρεμπιπτόντως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2012)

Παρεμφερές είναι και το killer idea.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Μιας και μιλάμε για προγράμματα υπολογιστών, κάποτε υπήρχε και η έννοια *Quake Killer*, που ακούγαμε/διαβάζαμε κάθε φορά που έβγαινε ένα νέο *F*irst *P*erson *S*hooter, μετά το Quake, την κορωνίδα της ID Software, που βγήκε το 1996 και άλλαξε το τοπίο των FPS (η ίδια εταιρεία είχε βγάλει παλιότερα το Doom, το 1993, που άλλαξε τόσο καθόρισε τόσο πολύ το είδος ώστε όλα τα παιχνίδια μετά απ' αυτό ονομαζόταν doom-clones, προτού καθιερωθεί ο όρος FPS). Συνήθως τον όρο χρησιμοποιούσαν οι εταιρείες των επίδοξων παιχνιδιών-εκθρονιστών του Quake ή οι επαγγελματίες reviewers (ειδικά οι πληρωμένοι). Τελικά τα FPS εξελίχθηκαν προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις και σήμερα κανείς δεν χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ θα πρότεινα "σαρωτική εφαρμογή" αν δεν είχε αποδοθεί, ηλιθιωδώς, το scanner ως σαρωτής.


Παρότι προσωπικά δεν έχω την ίδια άποψη για την απόδοση _scanner = σαρωτής_, οφείλω να επισημάνω πως δεν έχω δει ποτέ (κι ούτε φαντάζομαι να το δω) να σχετίζεται το _σαρωτικός _με το _scanning_· η σχετική απόδοση, άλλωστε, γίνεται με γενική (δηλ. _σάρωσης_).



Hellegennes said:


> Μιας και μιλάμε για προγράμματα υπολογιστών, κάποτε υπήρχε και η έννοια *Quake Killer*, που ακούγαμε/διαβάζαμε κάθε φορά που έβγαινε ένα νέο *F*irst *P*erson *S*hooter, μετά το Quake.


Σωστά, αλλά αυτή είναι μια διαφορετική σημασία για το killer (π.χ. Mac Air killer, iPhone killer, iPad killer, XP killer κ.ο.κ.). Εδώ δλδ μιλάμε για την κλασική σημασία _killer = φονέας _(πρβλ. φονείς γιγάντων κττ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

Μα δεν χρησιμοποιείται το "σαρωτικός" για κάτι σχετικό με scanners αλλά αν πεις "σαρωτική εφαρμογή", εκεί θα πάει ο νους των περισσοτέρων.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Αν πεις «εφαρμογή σάρωσης» ο νους όλων θα πάει στο σκανάρισμα (και ορθώς!).
Αν πεις «σαρωτική εφαρμογή», ποιανού ο νους θα πάει στο σκανάρισμα; Ο δικός μου, πάντως, με τίποτα! :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Δεν θα καταλάβεις αμέσως τι θέλει να πει με το _σαρωτική_ και δημιουργώντας τις επιλογές (α) εφαρμογή σάρωσης, (β) εφαρμογή που παρασύρει τα πάντα στο πέρασμά της, ο μέσος αναγνώστης (όχι ο Ζάζουλας) θα διαλέξει το... (απαντήστε το μόνοι σας, δεν είναι δύσκολο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

Ο δικός σου μπορεί όχι, για ευνόητους λόγους. Είσαι άνθρωπος που ασχολείται με την γλώσσα. Ο κοινός νους όμως εκεί θα πάει. Έκανα ένα μίνι-poll (23 άτομα) και τα αποτελέσματά μου ήταν μοιρασμένα. Οι μισοί μού απάντησαν ότι είναι εφαρμογή σάρωσης και οι άλλοι μισοί ότι είναι εφαρμογή που φέρνει ριζικές αλλαγές. Όχι ότι έχει στατιστική αξία, απλά το αναφέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Βέβαια, για να κάνω και τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου, αμφίσημα επίθετα υπάρχουν μπόλικα (λ.χ. τα _ολοκληρωτικός_, _μειωτικός_, _επιθετικός _έρχονται αμέσως στον νου) κι αυτό δεν τα εμπόδισε να σχηματίσουν συνάψεις με τη μία ή με την άλλη σημασία και αυτές οι συνάψεις να καθιερωθούν. Η χρήση κάνει τελικά κουμάντο, άλλωστε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> για να κάνω και τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου



Αυτή είναι δική μου θέση, σφετεριστή.


----------



## VickyN (Feb 14, 2012)

"Κορυφαία" εφαρμογή;
Εφαρμογή που "τα σπάει";

"Καίρια" εφαρμογή; - Συνδυάζει το αποτελεσματικό με το θανατηφόρο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 14, 2012)

Καταρχάς, χίλια ευχαριστώ για όλα τα σχόλια. Έρχομαι τώρα στο δια ταύτα: το κείμενο που μεταφράζω κάνει συνεχή λογοπαίγνια με το killer και φόνους, θανάτους, σκοτώματα και λοιπά. Σε στυλ: το πολυβόλο ήταν το killer application που οδήγησε πραγματικά στο θάνατο πλήθος κόσμου στα πεδία των μαχών (φανταστικό παράδειγμα). 
Κανένα από αυτά δεν σώζεται αν προτιμηθεί οποιαδήποτε άλλη απόδοση εκτός από "φονική εφαρμογή". Και ξαναρωτώ: πόσο εμετική σας φαίνεται; Ή μήπως θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, σε αυτή την περίπτωση;


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Κατανοητό το πρόβλημα. Δεν είπε όμως για ποιο λόγο απορρίπτεται η «εφαρμογή που σκοτώνει».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2012)

Μεταφραστής δεν είμαι, αλλά αυτό μού φαίνεται άλυτο λογοπαίγνιο. Με αυτήν την έννοια, μόνο η φονική εφαρμογή ταιριάζει, αλλά η φονική εφαρμογή δεν προδιαθέτει καθόλου για το ιδιωματικό νόημά της. Αν έβαζες από την αρχή ένα σχόλιο, θα ήταν εφικτό;


----------



## Inachus (Feb 14, 2012)

> Σε στυλ: το πολυβόλο ήταν το killer application που οδήγησε πραγματικά στο θάνατο πλήθος κόσμου στα πεδία των μαχών (φανταστικό παράδειγμα).


Πάντως, σ' αυτό το φανταστικό παράδειγμα θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ το _killer application_ να αποδίδεται σαν _ανακάλυψη βόμβα_ αλλάζοντας βέβαια και τη μετάφραση του _application_.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μεταφραστής δεν είμαι, αλλά αυτό μού φαίνεται άλυτο λογοπαίγνιο. Με αυτήν την έννοια, μόνο η φονική εφαρμογή ταιριάζει, αλλά η φονική εφαρμογή δεν προδιαθέτει καθόλου για το ιδιωματικό νόημά της. Αν έβαζες από την αρχή ένα σχόλιο, θα ήταν εφικτό;



Εκεί προσανατολίζομαι, αγαπητέ.



Inachus said:


> Πάντως, σ' αυτό το φανταστικό παράδειγμα θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ το _killer application_ να αποδίδεται σαν _ανακάλυψη βόμβα_ αλλάζοντας βέβαια και τη μετάφραση του _application_.



Τότε το φανταστικό μου παράδειγμα απέτυχε τελείως στον στόχο του. Όχι, πρέπει να είναι εφαρμογή. Οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατανοητό το πρόβλημα. Δεν είπε όμως για ποιο λόγο απορρίπτεται η «εφαρμογή που σκοτώνει».



Επειδή μες στον χαμό δεν την είδα; (σφυρίζει αδιάφορα)


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Καταρχάς, χίλια ευχαριστώ για όλα τα σχόλια. Έρχομαι τώρα στο δια ταύτα: το κείμενο που μεταφράζω κάνει συνεχή λογοπαίγνια με το killer και φόνους, θανάτους, σκοτώματα και λοιπά. Σε στυλ: το πολυβόλο ήταν το killer application που οδήγησε πραγματικά στο θάνατο πλήθος κόσμου στα πεδία των μαχών (φανταστικό παράδειγμα).
> Κανένα από αυτά δεν σώζεται αν προτιμηθεί οποιαδήποτε άλλη απόδοση εκτός από "φονική εφαρμογή". Και ξαναρωτώ: πόσο εμετική σας φαίνεται; Ή μήπως θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, σε αυτή την περίπτωση;


 
Επαναφέρω την πρόταση για τη _σαρωτική_ - παρότι καταλαβαίνω τους σχετικούς δισταγμούς, όσο κι αν δεν τους συμμερίζομαι - γιατί κρίνοντας από το παράδειγμα (εάν είναι ενδεικτικό), έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν παραμένει στη στενή χρήση της λέξης εφαρμογή στο λογισμικό και επεκτείνεται και σε άλλα πεδία, οπότε ο ενδοιασμός για τη χρήση της εξασθενίζει. 

Εναλλακτικά, για να μην καταλήξουμε στην κυριολεκτική ακυρολεξία της _φονικής_, μήπως ταιριάζει η _συντριπτική_ εφαρμογή, αυτή που συντρίβει και τις υπόλοιπες και τον στόχο της; 


Edit: Βλέποντας τώρα τις τελευταίες απαντήσεις του νηματανοίξαντος Κόμη, το ρίχνω κι εγώ στο σφύριγμα, αλεκιστί.


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2012)

Αν θέλουμε κάτι που να είναι κατανοητό, φονικό και ταυτόχρονα λογικό από γλωσσική άποψη, νομίζω ότι οι δύο πρώτες δυνατότητες είναι η "εφαρμογή που σκοτώνει" (ήδη αναφέρθηκε, καλό αλλά κάπως δύσκαμπτο) και η "θανατηφόρα εφαρμογή" (που θα την προτιμούσα για λόγους οικονομίας - πρβλ. θανατηφόρο μίνι, θανατηφόρο ντεκολτέ, θανατηφόρο σχόλιο κτλ.).


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

O κώδικάς σου μαστιγώνει τις αισθήσεις μου
και σαν ρεύμα ηλεκτρίζει την καρδιά μου
σημαδεύει σαν τη σφαίρα τις κινήσεις μου
και με φλόγες απειλεί τα όνειρά μου

Εφαρμογή θανατηφόρα, εφαρμογή θανατηφόρο
τη θέλω μ' έναν όρο
να τα δώσει όλα για τον μεταφραστή
κι ας με πάρουν σηκωτό το πρωί ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2012)

daeman said:


> Επαναφέρω την πρόταση για τη _σαρωτική_ - παρότι καταλαβαίνω τους σχετικούς δισταγμούς, όσο κι αν δεν τους συμμερίζομαι - γιατί κρίνοντας από το παράδειγμα (εάν είναι ενδεικτικό), έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν παραμένει στη στενή χρήση της λέξης εφαρμογή στο λογισμικό και επεκτείνεται και σε άλλα πεδία, οπότε ο ενδοιασμός για τη χρήση της εξασθενίζει.



Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ο συγγραφέας παίζει με τις διαφορετικές έννοιες του apply-application. Ας πούμε:

_If ACTA is approved, it will be a killer application of judicial logic_
_Capital punishment is the absolute killer application of state law_

Παρότι και η πρόταση και οι αντιρρήσεις για το "σαρωτική" ήταν δικές μου, δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που πιστεύω ότι δεν ταιριάζουν στα παραπάνω (συγγνώμη για τα άκομψα παραδείγματα· φταίει η μπύρα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Για το πρώτο, αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, αλλά για σίγουρα θα ξέρει ο Κόμης.

Για το δεύτερο, φυσικά· φαίνεται άλλωστε παραπάνω στο #5.

(Για το τρίτο, εβίβα της, αλλά... )


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ο συγγραφέας παίζει με τις διαφορετικές έννοιες του apply-application. Ας πούμε:
> 
> _If ACTA is approved, it will be a killer application of judicial logic_
> _Capital punishment is the absolute killer application of state law_
> ...



Το δεύτερο έχει πετύχει διάνα. Αυτή ακριβώς η περίπτωση είναι.


----------

